# Different types of packs



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

So I'm doing my first ever pack goat. Was looking at these two dog packs, what do you think?

http://www.bowhouse.com.au/p/496557/dog ... upply.html

http://www.bowhouse.com.au/p/496553/dog ... hound.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

keren......... they both are nice......but the 1st one is water resistant stain resistant .....and has more room...ect..
the 2nd one... has the quick release ..I don't think the 1st one has that....but everything else about the 1st one.... I think is better ....if quick release is not important ...then maybe the 1st one would be better just in case of.... wet weather training.... :shrug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i use the outward hound pack for mine.. it works really well and the pack part comes off. it doesn't sound like much.. but its alot easier to put the pack on if you can put the buckled part and then the pack part..


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

also this company has them for ALOT cheaper than the one you have. and its the same brand

http://www.omahavaccine.com/product_list.aspx?id=57


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

SDK ... the price difference is because I'm in Australia ... I do like the look of that one because of the whole removable part.

I went into town today and looked through the pet stores and NONE of them had any types of dog backpacks, so if I want them I will have to order online. I ended up going into our saddler/stockfeed and getting two horse saddle bags, and I got creative and made up my own pack.









I've made a saddle blanket to go under this bit so it doesnt rub so much









Connected the two saddle bags with a couple of cheap collars









Ellie looking most pissed off during her first lesson of pack training









Closer









Closer again. The packs are made from oilskin, and are a pretty good size.









Ellie's face - you can see how old she is in the face - I call it 'old cow face'









I have never seen horns like hers before









My Charlie wearing the pack - it does fit the bigger goats better than Ellie, she's just a touch small. But she will only be doing a little light work. I have to move the breastplate up because its sitting too low at the moment.

What do you think? The saddle bags were each $18, plus 3 cheap ($2) collars and about half an hour work, I figure thats not so bad.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you did a very good job keren..... looks really good ........at a very reasonable price to....

good old ...Ellie..  ..her horns ...are unusual.....but it makes her unique....  
looks like her hooves need a little clipping... :shocked: 

Love that name....Charlie ..LOL


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't know why I give in and look at every post talking about packing with goats. I don't have time in my life for one more thing... but I really like the idea of packing with goats. I'm quite sure you guys do this to me on purpose!! :greengrin: 

This last doe that I got came with her wether brother and he's a big boy, Nubian. The first thing I think about is... gee, I wonder if I could teach him to pack? Thanks a lot guys... :idea: 

So, looking at the packs you all use just got me going again.... I have dog packs just like those already! Errr... I needed to sell this new wether boy... I don't need an extra mouth around - but he's big and sooo sweet and isn't three years old a good age to start training them for packing? Hmmmm


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

toth, she's long overdue for a foot trim but I cant get through it with my foot shears. I'm waiting till the farrier is out this way (which should be the next coupla days) to use his big nippers on her. 

Cinder .... I know what you mean about feeding useless wether mouths lol. 3 yrs is probably a good age, Ellie is 10+ and Charlie is 1yr, so I'm not exactly following convention!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Keren, They look cute as ever. 

I have to say I have never seen Angora goats horns like that. Most here in the US they curl around their head. Now I have Cashmere that have horns that look like hers.

That is one reason I am glad I do not dehorn the goats, I just love the looks of them. Some are so big and beautiful. I had to sell my big boy, and he had horns that were 3-1/2' from tip to tip. I just loved his head and those horns. O always said if something happened to him and I lost him I would have his head mounted so I could hang it on the wall. It was just beautiful. I had to sell him because he go to be to mean for our heard.


----------

